# Rice, Doe & Cristal have a Photo Shoot!



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

Taken in January/February.. with Tulips! 

1) Rice - Black Tan Doe








2) Rice - Black Tan Doe








3) Rice - Black Tan Doe "Mum, no more photos please!"








4) Rice - Black Tan Doe (Plotting how to get some peanut butter)








5) Doe - Brown Tan Variagted Doe _Correct?_








6) Doe - Brown Tan Variagted Doe 








7) Doe - Brown Tan Variagted Doe (My Fav, so photogenic)








8) Doe - Brown Tan Variagted Doe 








9) Cristal - Champagne Satin Doe _Correct?_









I simply love some of the poses they come out with, am I correct with the Identification?

Cheers,

aly-lou xx


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Ah! VEry photogenic, I love the way she plots for peanut butter!

I would have said the second one was broken but I am ALWAYS wrong so donnot trust me!! :?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

The ones you have labelled 'brown variegated' are chocolate brokens (tan or otherwise).


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

OOOH ! GET IN THERE  
i was right!!!!


----------



## Aly-Lou (Nov 14, 2008)

MouseBreeder said:


> The ones you have labelled 'brown variegated' are chocolate brokens (tan or otherwise).


Merci!! Chocolate Broken Tan eh? Much appreciated.


----------

